# recoloring faded fabric flowers on Pola depot



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

My Pola European depot has flower boxes on the window sills, with fabric(of some kind) flowers. The fabric is ok, but the colors have faded out. What can I use to recolor them again? A stain of some kind maybe? I have some Tamiya acrylic paint ment for light lenses on RC cars to tint them. Maybe that would work. Mike


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I think this answer will depend on whether the fabric is a natural product, like cotton or wool; or a manufactured product, like polypropylene or nylon.

Based on that determination, I'd look into products used for dying rope, which also comes in both natural and synthetic options. Small lots done by consumers often use clothing dye from the grocery store. I'd imagine tattooing inks might be worth a try as well.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I'ld try markers. Art stores have a great range of colors.

Harvey C.


----------

